# Dust Extraction: Adaptors/steppers and how to make them?



## JSW (26 Aug 2015)

Bit of a forum newb here and should have said hi a couple of months ago, so ... Hi!!

Couple of months ago I found the need, as you do, to suddenly adapt the nozzle on my shop vac to fit something new, and since then struggled to connect it to the stuff I would normally connect to, the main item being a ROS.

So to rectify this problem I picked up a length of 40mm waste pipe from Wickes earlier, put a slot through it on the table saw, cut to about 6" in length, then opened it up by forcing a piece of 1" & 3/4 ply through it, then clamped the remaining stick of ply in a bench vice and proceeded to clean up the now visible edges with a block plane, and also reduce the pipe to match the size of the shop vac at the same time.

Worked great, but the only thing to hand to weld the edges back together was superglue, and even though I was fairly confident the edges were clean, true and parallel, the pipe just didn't seem to want to bond.

Would solvent have worked any better?

But my main question is, what are you guys using as adaptors/steppers that is home made? Because I'm pretty certain my 10 minute bodge job could be bettered! TIA.


----------



## blackrodd (26 Aug 2015)

Wickes do the plumbers Solvent weld which is right for that type of plastic which, I believe is polyprop.
There are other makes, polypipe solvent weld, etc
http://www.wickes.co.uk/Wickes-Solvent- ... /p/431964#
If you look most of these fittings have a reducer, as in 4"-3" reducer then 3"-"2 reducer,

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=3%22- ... NubEePE%3D
and so on, just Google what you are after, and make it up as you go along,
Plastic's seem to be very cheap at wickes as opposed to an account price.
HTH Regards Rodders.


----------



## The Bear (26 Aug 2015)

You could try this method for making a stepper, probably better than a stepper as the transition is smooth

12.07 in the video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs2mL1wcfpw

HTH

Mark


----------



## rosinante (28 Sep 2015)

Try a small traffic cone for parts
Chris


----------



## yorkshirepudding (30 Sep 2015)

I cut a disc to fit he extractor on my sander then drilled a hole to take my vacuum nozzle. Works a treat. 
Or at least it did until l lost it. Can soon make another though.


----------

